# laying on the heating vent!!!



## luvmyprince (Oct 27, 2005)

Prince listens for the heat to kick on, he loves to be "toasty" My husband and I crack up, because all we have to say to Prince is "go get toasty" and he is on it!!! Face smashed up on the vent!! It is so funny, and the best part is when it kicks off, he loves to cuddle with us. It's like a personal furry heating blanket! I love it :love7:


----------



## Fredchi (Jan 13, 2006)

:lol: Howe nice & funny,


----------



## Chigrl (Sep 15, 2005)

Emmi does this, but with my space heater. When I sit down to watch TV I will turn it on. She will crawl on my lap and stretch out in front of it. Its adorable...! 

~Amanda & Emmi :wave:


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

how sweet!! 
my mom's pup does the same! i never even thought of a dog laying there to stay warm.. but on command?? 
too precious!


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Chigrl said:


> Emmi does this, but with my space heater. When I sit down to watch TV I will turn it on. She will crawl on my lap and stretch out in front of it. Its adorable...!
> 
> ~Amanda & Emmi :wave:


Tito does this, except he doesn't get on my lap. Sometimes I wonder how he doesn't fry, but he insists on sitting two inches from it! ANd if you move him, he goes right back to it. WIERDO! So I check him every now and then to make sure he isn't too hot (and make sure I see him drink plenty of water). Otherwise, he just gets to sit there.....and he loves it. I think he's cuckoo :confused2: ! LOL! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

My dogs can't get near the vents, because my cats are laying on them 24/7


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Carl sometimes drags his blanket on top of the heating vent and then lays on top of it :shock: He's a smartie!!
We'll set his bed up by the vents sometimes, or in the sunlight, and he appreciates that too!!


----------



## Scintillater (Jan 10, 2006)

my chi is the biggest sun worshipper. I don't think he could be happier than in the summer, sitting on a pillow in front of a window in the direct sunlight. I haven't seen the vent thing yet though.


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

unfortunately Weazle can't curl up by the vent. Mine are mounted in the ceiling. He would have to do like those cats in the cartoons and hang up there by his claws... lol


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

Elvis can't get to a vent either. His schipperke brothers are always on them *s* (if it's hot OR cold)


----------



## Cherries (Nov 2, 2005)

*getting warm..*

Scuzzy does this too!

When he was a baby, We got him in Nov. and our bedroom was always cold, So we too had a space heater, And Scuzzy would lay right in front of it until his eyes would water from the hot air, And still not move!!
I would always check on him to make sure he wasn't getting to hot.
Now it's the vents, our laps.. or the heating pad ( when we use it at night)
If he sees that blue heating pad he knows exactlly what it is and will go and lay on it, plugged in or not!


----------

